# Ravenna Controlled Hunt



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Anyone ever hunt it? How is it? Lots of deer, big bucks, mature trees, really thick?

I hunted Plumbrook last year and it was super thick. We saw a lot of deer, but very hard to get a shot. Saw a couple big bucks get checked in too.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

i assume you got drawn andrew?


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

My dad did. I didnt get drawn for anything this year!


----------



## peeker (Jul 16, 2008)

Never hunted it but did some training there. There are alot of deer and some monsters. I saw several that were already a decent size at the beginning of June when I was there, I'd love to see them now. Good luck.


----------

